# Profile & Scene Collection hot keys



## lorddrachenblut (Aug 1, 2015)

Will the new Scene Collection and Profiles be getting the ability to be assigned to a hotkey?


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 3, 2015)

Changing profiles and scene collections are not simple operations, so probably not. You shouldn't be able to change your profile in the middle of streaming or recording, as that would change your encoding and output settings. As for Scene Collections, that would be pretty jarring and there is no way to make that really work well. They are not operations that are intended to be hotkeyable.


----------



## lorddrachenblut (Aug 9, 2015)

dodgepong said:


> Changing profiles and scene collections are not simple operations, so probably not. You shouldn't be able to change your profile in the middle of streaming or recording, as that would change your encoding and output settings. As for Scene Collections, that would be pretty jarring and there is no way to make that really work well. They are not operations that are intended to be hotkeyable.



Understandable.  Thanks for the classification.  I will hold on them and wait for a better solution to control video in media sources then instead of using the hack of switching scene collections to start a video


----------



## Fraggle69 (Jan 18, 2021)

dodgepong said:


> Changing profiles and scene collections are not simple operations, so probably not. You shouldn't be able to change your profile in the middle of streaming or recording, as that would change your encoding and output settings. As for Scene Collections, that would be pretty jarring and there is no way to make that really work well. They are not operations that are intended to be hotkeyable.


I'


----------



## Fraggle69 (Jan 18, 2021)

I'd appreciate the ability to change both of these. Mainly scene collections. I have OBS running on a standalone Linux machine. I'm using stream deck on a Windows machine using companion and websockets plugin. I do a couple of different types of video conferencing each day, for which I use the ndi plugin from the obs machine, and use ndi tools on my conferencing/work PC to get that into my confrencing software. I use various computers for work, so ndi toolkit is pretty cool. Switching scene collections is also a workaround for a bug I reported to dev47 today, regarding droidcam. Within the same scene collection, you can import 2 or more instances of the same camera, but if one scene uses chroma key and the other scene does not, the camera will only show in the first scene chosen, till you clear the scenes, restart the app and select the scene you want the camera to work in. I presume changing the scene selection firmly kills the process as it seems to be a good workaround. With that said, it makes sense to keep projects separate. Maybe a lockout feature or option if you're currently streaming, to prevent inadvertently changing scene collections. In my work flow this change would only happen between presentations. Perhaps really what I need is api access to this, is that possible?


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 18, 2021)

Fraggle69 said:


> Within the same scene collection, you can import 2 or more instances of the same camera, but if one scene uses chroma key and the other scene does not, the camera will only show in the first scene chosen, till you clear the scenes, restart the app and select the scene you want the camera to work in.


The easiest way to get around this is to add the camera to its own scene, and apply Chroma Key to the scene rather than the camera, then add the Chroma Key'd scene to where you would normally use the Chroma Key'd camera.


----------



## Fraggle69 (Jan 19, 2021)

dodgepong said:


> The easiest way to get around this is to add the camera to its own scene, and apply Chroma Key to the scene rather than the camera, then add the Chroma Key'd scene to where you would normally use the Chroma Key'd camera.


Nice, that's pretty neat thinking.  Cheers


----------

